
KDevelop 5: First Windows beta release - kfunk87
https://www.kdevelop.org/news/kdevelop-501-windows-released
======
kfunk87
Please check out the installer. We're happy to hear some feedback of you guys!

------
tomcam
I have heard of KDevelop but don't know what it is. The About page says
nothing of that. No time to spelunk around their site. Bye

~~~
jeremy_wiebe
What isn't clear? This is right on the front page: "Built on modern open
source technology, the KDevelop IDE offers a seamless development environment
to programmers that work on projects of any size."

Note that this post doesn't link to the front page but rather the Windows
release announcement.

~~~
tomcam
You're absolutely right! It's right there first thing. Have no clue how I
missed it. And I looked a couple of times before posting. I'll see myself out
now.

------
Myrth
Crashed during parsing of a php project...

When tried to uninstall, GridinSoft Anti-Malware blocked it and said 5 bars
danger malware...

